# Streaming over cellular FIX for 7.0, Jailbroken only



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

Hello,

I know that there is a workaround for this but, if you want to stream from your Roamio, over the cellular network, follow these instructions. This is from a post that I made at macrumors;

work around but you will need ifile or way to install deb
Quote:
Originally Posted by shenan1982 View Post
I have TiVo and the app doesn't work because it detects jailbreak. I used to use xCon to hide the jailbreak from Tivo, but seems like version 38 (latest) doesn't work at least not with iOS 7 or the latest Tivo app.

Anyone?

EDIT: I realize that Beta 39 came out almost a year ago but haven't seen any updates.
Hello,

I just joined here today, but have read here for many months. For reference, I'm using a Jailbroken iPhone 5S, on IOS 7.0.1

Anyway, here is the way to get the Tivo app to work, where it won't detect the jailbroken phone. This is done using an older version of xCon, 37 beta 7. You will need iFile or something that can install a deb.

Credit goes to leem8181;

Go to Cydia and search for xCon, then scroll down to "Submit an app".
Next, under "open", scroll down to a post called "Tivo" post 317, by Rogreu. 
Next, tap on that post and you will see a reply by leem8181. I copied that link that he had for an older version of xCon, 37 Beta 7. I then used iFile to install the deb. Now my Tivo app works, letting me stream live from my Tivo Roamio at home, over the 4G cellular network. No "Modified device' message.

I don't know if this will work for other apps, as I have not tried.
Apparently, this guy leem8181 experimented with different versions, until he found one that works.

Good luck and please post your results, I'm curious.

Here is a link. https://github.com/n00neimp0rtant/xC.../317?source=cc

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Some were already doing this with iPhone 4S's and IOS 6.0. Most were already using the "Download" option posted here, with which the quality came out better than streaming choppy. This is just an alternative for those who have unlimited data and want to play.

With the release of the new 7.0 Jailbreak, including the iPhone 5, 5C and 5S, the current xCon app in Cydia, does not work. You get the "Modified device" message so....

Have fun.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

Your link appears to be getting truncated with a '...' in the middle. Can you repost or maybe use a short url service?


```
https://github.com/n00neimp0rtant/xC.../317?source=cc
```


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Thanks. I'm using a Premiere with a SA Stream, and am still not able to stream over 4G/LTE, but at least I'm able to stream in-house now. Worked great!


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

blacknoi said:


> Your link appears to be getting truncated with a '...' in the middle. Can you repost or maybe use a short url service?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Sorry about that. I can't fix it until I get home.

Do a search for xCon 37 beta 7. That's the one that works.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

Here's a link to the deb file from my Dropbox:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12728362/com.n00neimp0rtant.xcon_37~beta7_iphoneos-arm.deb


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

i installed it (I know it's installed because Cydia shows thats the version I have isntalled) but it still doesnt work for me.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

NVM, I needed to re-setup my Stream box apparently...works now


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

spaldingclan said:


> NVM, I needed to re-setup my Stream box apparently...works now


Remember, ignore the Cydia 38 update, until you see 40 or something like that. It might even state that there is a Tivo fix included.

I believe that there are version 39 beta something's, that still don't work.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Strange that the older one would work.

I, too, ran into the same problem when I upgraded and jailbroke 7.0.4 with xCon not working properly (in fact, for me it causes every app to force close when it's installed).

_edit:_ 37beta7 worked for me, thanks for the tip! :up:


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

OverFEDEXed, how are you getting around the limitation of only streaming over wifi while away from home? I tried 3G Unrestrcictor, but it's not working.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

overFEDEXed said:


> Remember, ignore the Cydia 38 update, until you see 40 or something like that. It might even state that there is a Tivo fix included.
> 
> I believe that there are version 39 beta something's, that still don't work.


yep I set the toggle to ignore future xCon updates in Cydia...now I need to remember not to update the Tivo app if there ever is one


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

David Platt said:


> OverFEDEXed, how are you getting around the limitation of only streaming over wifi while away from home? I tried 3G Unrestrcictor, but it's not working.


Use My3G and set "Use Direct Flags to on.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Thanks-- I couldn't get that to work either, but I'm thinking there's something else going on with my setup. I can't get it to stream away from home over wifi either.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

windracer said:


> Strange that the older one would work.
> 
> I, too, ran into the same problem when I upgraded and jailbroke 7.0.4 with xCon not working properly (in fact, for me it causes every app to force close when it's installed).
> 
> _edit:_ 37beta7 worked for me, thanks for the tip! :up:


You are welcome. I remember you from the last xCon/tivo app problem.

I don't think the developer has time to mess with an update right now, so I looked around until I found a fix.


----------



## Divilish (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for this solution, I was very disappointed last night when I plugged in my new TiVo stream.... 

The night before I was able to JB my IOS devices again, that would have been very bad timing had I not found your post!

Looks like they will update xcon eventually, but I don't want to wait!


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for the fix and My3G solution to stream over cellular. However, I notice the resolution over cellular is not as good even with LTE. Is this to be expected?


----------



## tturner23 (Aug 17, 2008)

Has anyone tried V39 Beta 7 to see if the TiVo fix was included?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Just installed it and it does seem to work (no crashes so far, anyway).


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

windracer said:


> Just installed it and it does seem to work (no crashes so far, anyway).


He said 39 beta 7 didnt work on iphone 5s...is that what youre using?


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

yep, 39 beta 7 works fine on ios 7 on my ipad 3...still cant use it on my iphone 5s as his page says its not working on arm64 devices yet


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

spaldingclan said:


> He said 39 beta 7 didnt work on iphone 5s...is that what youre using?


Sorry, no, I have a 4S.


----------



## tturner23 (Aug 17, 2008)

Perfect. Once xCon is updated for the 5S, I'll update from 37.

Thanks


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

Has anyone tried installing the Tivo app update that showed up this morning? I'm afraid to install the update since I have the Tivo app working now using xCon 39 beta 7.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

ehardman said:


> Has anyone tried installing the Tivo app update that showed up this morning? I'm afraid to install the update since I have the Tivo app working now using xCon 39 beta 7.


Works fine, I just installed it and I'm still using build 37 of xCon and everything works fine.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

New TiVo app is working fine for me on the 4S with the latest version of xCon installed. Had no problems streaming while OOH.


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

windracer said:


> New TiVo app is working fine for me on the 4S with the latest version of xCon installed. Had no problems streaming while OOH.


Download the new TiVo iPhone APP available today. While not listed in the changes, it appears OOH streaming over cellular is now available.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

dbattaglia001 said:


> Download the new TiVo iPhone APP available today. While not listed in the changes, it appears OOH streaming over cellular is now available.


...only for shows that don't have the CCI flag set, right?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

dbattaglia001 said:


> Download the new TiVo iPhone APP available today. While not listed in the changes, it appears OOH streaming over cellular is now available.


I'm not seeing this. The "Watch Now" button is lit, but when I tap it the "Watch on TV" and "Watch on iPhone" buttons are grayed out when not on wireless.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

windracer said:


> I'm not seeing this. The "Watch Now" button is lit, but when I tap it the "Watch on TV" and "Watch on iPhone" buttons are grayed out when not on wireless.


Are you using My3G, with the "Use Direct Flag" set to ON?(in the My3G settings, when clicking on the little i, on the Tivo app)) This is with the newest Tivo app, correct?
I'm running the newest version of the app, 3.2.3 and everything works fine.

Cydia does not have the updated Xcon and some people are not comfortable installing deb files, so understandably, we do not have as many people to test these things.

Anyway, I'm glad that I could help provide a fix for us jailbreakers. I did luck up and stumble upon somebody, who didn't mind testing ALL the versions so...thanks to him also.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

overFEDEXed said:


> Are you using My3G, with the "Use Direct Flag" set to ON? This is with the newest Tivo app, correct? I'm running the newest version of the app, 3.2.3 and everything works fine.


The confusion here might be stemming from the fact that out-of-home (ie : over cellular) streaming is supposed to be an official feature coming to the app (ie : no jailbreak tweak required) and one poster even said it has arrived on his device, simply with the latest app update:



dbattaglia001 said:


> Download the new TiVo iPhone APP available today. While not listed in the changes, it appears OOH streaming over cellular is now available.


Unless he's mistaken, and is actually getting the feature because he has my3g or something equivalent installed?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

overFEDEXed said:


> Are you using My3G, with the "Use Direct Flag" set to ON?


Nope, not using My3G.



Fofer said:


> The confusion here might be stemming from the fact that out-of-home (ie : over cellular) streaming is supposed to be an official feature coming to the app (ie : no jailbreak tweak required) and one poster even said it has arrived on his device, simply with the latest app update


Right, I was basing my testing on dbattaglia001's comment that it was enabled in the new version of the app and My3G was not mentioned so I assumed it was baked in. Doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

the update Tivo app still does OOH streaming on my ipad 3 using the version 37 of xCon and also works on my 5s


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

Fofer said:


> The confusion here might be stemming from the fact that out-of-home (ie : over cellular) streaming is supposed to be an official feature coming to the app (ie : no jailbreak tweak required) and one poster even said it has arrived on his device, simply with the latest app update:
> 
> Unless he's mistaken, and is actually getting the feature because he has my3g or something equivalent installed?


I don't jailbreak or use any special software/hacks. But after installing app, for first time I was able to stream over cellular. Didn't dully test it, but I do verify that I started downloading a show over wifi off work...and then left and a box popped up asking if I wanted to continue downloading over cellular or instead pause and wait to resume when getting back on wifi. Not sure if the answer is different if I tried streaming. In any case it's a positive step to allow for downloads over cellular.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

dbattaglia001 said:


> I don't jailbreak or use any special software/hacks. But after installing app, for first time I was able to stream over cellular. Didn't dully test it, but I do verify that I started downloading a show over wifi off work...and then left and a box popped up asking if I wanted to continue downloading over cellular or instead pause and wait to resume when getting back on wifi. Not sure if the answer is different if I tried streaming. In any case it's a positive step to allow for downloads over cellular.


Yep, download over 4g works but streaming does not. I just tried it


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

dbattaglia001 said:


> I don't jailbreak or use any special software/hacks. But after installing app, for first time I was able to stream over cellular. Didn't dully test it, but I do verify that I started downloading a show over wifi off work...and then left and a box popped up asking if I wanted to continue downloading over cellular or instead pause and wait to resume when getting back on wifi. Not sure if the answer is different if I tried streaming. In any case it's a positive step to allow for downloads over cellular.


Ah, gotcha, thanks for the clarification. This isn't then, in fact, "streaming over cellular." For that, we still must wait. And I must add that as a Time Warner customer, I am supremely disappointed that even streaming will only work for shows that don't have the CCI flag set. (For TWC customers, this means recordings only from local channels.)

I figured streaming was the answer to work around that CCI issue, but TiVo (once again) decides to be too cautious, to the detriment of the end user's experience.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Fofer said:


> And I must add that as a Time Warner customer, I am supremely disappointed that even streaming will only work for shows that don't have the CCI flag set. (For TWC customers, this means recordings only from local channels.)


Same problem for us Brighthouse customers. Really kills the appeal of OOH streaming when you can't stream 80% of the content you have recorded on the TiVo.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

windracer said:


> Same problem for us Brighthouse customers. Really kills the appeal of OOH streaming when you can't stream 80% of the content you have recorded on the TiVo.


Yes, but at least you have Dogwater, where you can eat cool food out of a dog bowl!!! Or is it closed now?

I'm going to do some testing on Thursday, to see what Cox cable streams over Cellular.

I'll post my results then.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Shows without the CCI byte set, you'll be able to stream and download locally.

Shows with the CCI byte set, you'll be able to stream locally, but not download.

Those same shows (with the CCI byte set) won't be able to stream or download over cellular. Whether that's initiated via the official feature when it's released, or via My3G, it won't matter, I don't think. You won't have remote access to them. Which is lame. TiVo should have at least allowed streaming. 

You will only be able to stream shows over cellular that don't have the CCI byte set. And with Time Warner and Brighthouse, that means recordings from local channels only. AFAIK Verizon FIOS users have no CCI byte set on ANY channel. I'm jealous.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

dbattaglia001 said:


> I don't jailbreak or use any special software/hacks. But after installing app, for first time I was able to stream over cellular. Didn't dully test it, but I do verify that I started downloading a show over wifi off work...and then left and a box popped up asking if I wanted to continue downloading over cellular or instead pause and wait to resume when getting back on wifi. Not sure if the answer is different if I tried streaming. In any case it's a positive step to allow for downloads over cellular.


Downloading over cellular has worked since OOH streaming was enabled. That's been working for a while.


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm trying that fix now. I didn't realize that on my iPad3 on ios 5.1 that I was getting something special by being able to stream live OOH using xcon and my3g. It works on an iPhone4 I have as well. iPhone 5 and ios7 = no go, iPad air + iOS7 = no go. I bought tsprotector P as well from cydia which is supposed to work to the same end for the TiVo app, no dice there either.


I still have unlimited LTE on my iPad from the original iPad plan that keeps following me when I upgrade iPads.


----------



## mickcris (Jan 20, 2014)

The newest version of "tsProtector P" also works to block jailbreak detection in the TiVo app. I used this when i could not find a working version of xcon that would not crash on ios7.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

mickcris said:


> The newest version of "tsProtector P" also works to block jailbreak detection in the TiVo app. I used this when i could not find a working version of xcon that would not crash on ios7.


Interesting, this is the first I've heard of that one, and it appears to be a tweak that's been around for awhile (now at version 3.3.12-1.)

How did you learn about it? The description is in Chinese and the translation seems kinda vague.


----------



## mickcris (Jan 20, 2014)

Fofer said:


> Interesting, this is the first I've heard of that one, and it appears to be a tweak that's been around for awhile (now at version 3.3.12-1.)
> 
> How did you learn about it? The description is in Chinese and the translation seems kinda vague.


I saw it on a reddit thread when searching for a fix, since i could not get xcon to work. It was not a thread specific for Tivo, but the OP of it was just asking for an xcon replacement for ios7.

Here is some info about it:
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1458236

The program is in English and if you scroll down a bit in cydia, it also has an english description.


----------



## towt (Jun 7, 2014)

Just wanted to say thanks for this thread. I don't know why I didn't try googling it before. Apparently, tivo looks to see if you have entries for Winterboard. Installing that tsprotector pro seems to block it from seeing it. I am streaming on my 4s w/ ios 7


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

I've played around with a bunch of the jailbreak check block apps, The two I use now for that are "flex" and "TSProtectorP"

TSProtectorP works by denying apps access to system files, either selectively or entirely. 

Flex has tons of tweaks for tons of apps and you can design tweaks yourself through that app.

My3G with direct flag on works for me to do OOH streaming, but I've never turned it off to see if it supports it natively.

The devices I've gotten everything to work properly are a iPhone5 AT&T, iPhone 5s verizon, iPad 3 AT&T and iPad Air AT&T, all running 7.0.4 or 7.0.3


----------

